# Farm Pro 2425 starting problem



## Susan

Turns over but won't start. I'm getting fuel to the injectors, but not sure if getting thru the injectors. 
Should I have power at the wire going to the heat plug when I turn the key on?


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum Susan! Sorry to hear of the problems you are encountering. Are you getting good exhaust smoke while turning the engine over?


----------



## Susan

I'm not sure what is considered good smoke. It is a whitish grey.


----------



## Live Oak

> _Originally posted by Susan _
> *I'm not sure what is considered good smoke. It is a whitish grey. *


In that case it sounds like the injectors are getting fuel and firing. Have you used the glow plugs or checked to ensure that they are working. In this cold weather, these diesel engines require glow plug application to generate enough cylinder pre-heat to get the engine to fire up. 

Have you read the owner's manual and understand the proper procedures for starting the engine especially during cold temperatures. 

Usually the glow plugs are actuated by pushing in the ignition key switch or there is a separate glow plug button to push or pull. The operator's manual should cover this in detail.


----------



## Susan

*Fuel injector intake*

I did follow the manuel's directions to properly start it and have had no luck. The fuel was over 6 months old that was in the tractor so drained the fuel tank. After filling the tank with new fuel, started disconnecting the lines starting at the beginning of the tank. Now
There was a low flow of gas coming out of each line until I got to the one that leads to the first injector and then there was no gas.
I have messed with the fuel regulator and don't know what the factory setting for it is. By any chance do you know what that might be? The fuel bowl isn't filling when I first turned on the valve but did when I plunged the fuel regulator. 
I sure am feeling pretty stumped and my manuel doesn't have much for instructions or explainations for this kind of stuff.


----------



## Live Oak

So are you getting fuel down to the fuel filter?


----------



## Susan

Yes, but it is more of a low flow ( in my opinion) but don't know what the flow should be like.


----------



## Live Oak

Susan, if you are getting smoke while cranking the engine over, it is highly likely that the fuel injectors are getting fuel. If not, try loosening the coupler nutsat the fuel injector a turn or 2 but NOT fully unthreaded. Next turn the engine over with the starter, preferably with someone to help you watch for a puff of fuel mist at each injector coupling. Turn over the engine until you get a nice puff of fuel mist at each injector coupling nut. 

Be mindful that this will NOT work if the fuel injector pump is not getting fuel. You may have to bleed the fuel lines up to the fuel filter and then to the injector pump if no fuel is reaching the pump. Usually there is a threaded plug on the fuel filter that can be loosened or removed to allow air to escape and allow fuel to flow down to the filter. Once fuel is coming out of the bleed plug hole, reinstall the plug. If no plug is there, you may have to loosen the fuel line couplings. The owner's manual may cover this procedure for your particular tractor. 

You need to apply glow plug heat prior to attempting starting of the engine in order to get the engine to start in this cold weather. 

Review your operator's manual on the proper use of glow plugs. 

You also need to verify that the start battery is fully charged. You might put a battery charger on the battery to make sure it is up to its fullest potential. 

Try this first and then we can look at other measure and techniques to employ starting a diesel engine in cold weather.


----------



## ARTRAC

This is a month late, and hopefully Susan got the tractor going but one thing that will sometimes help on these chinese tractors is the manual fuel pump. on the Farm Pro there is a metal loop on a screw on the side of the injector pump, you can open it and then unscrew the knob on the pump till it pops up, then you can manually pump until a good flow of fuel comes out the bleed screw (with the loop). then close it, pump a few more times and see what happens.


----------



## Jim_LA

I am having a similar problem. I let a friend borrow my Farm Pro Tractor and he ran it out of fuel (First mistake). After filling the tank, I primed all systems (using the manual pump to the injector pump) then bled the lines to the injectors. I am getting gray smoke through the exhaust and it is 85 degrees outside so I know it isn't a Cold Start issue but it turns over and just won't fire. I've tried a shot of WD40 (instead of ether as it is less volatile) and still nothing. I don't know what to try next. Any ideas would certainly be appreciated.


----------



## cuppielohello

tractor runs and starts. I have no power to any gauges until the tractor is running. checked all the fuses and they're fine. also starter clicks sometimes when you try to start. checked and cleaned battery posts and cleaned all connectors to the starter and solenoid. could the ignition switch be the problem?


----------

